# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Ideointia linjoille 20 ja 6

## cseres

Pohdin linjojen 20 ja 6 virtaviivaistamista. Linjalla 20 tuskin kukaan kulkee Hikivuoresta Keskustorille, sen sijaan käyttöä on varmasti yhteydelle Annala - TAYS, joka nykyisin kiertää Hervannan kautta. Mitä tapahtuisi, jos linjan 20 kääntäisikin siten, että päätepysäkki olisi Hervannassa ja linja ajaisi Annalan, Kaukajärven ja Messukylän kautta Kekkosentielle? Tein Google-kartan: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...56447eeea52244

Linjan 6 lyhentäminen ja järkeistäminen olisi myös kiinnostavaa. En ole oikein saanut otetta siitä, mikä yhteysväli linjassa on arvokkain. Itse olen käyttänyt sitä välillä Koivistonkylä - TTY. Toimisiko linja tehokkaammin esim. katkaistuna nykyisestä välille Hermia - Hatanpää ja jatkettuna Hatanpäältä keskustaan (mahdollisesti Hämeenpuiston kautta, jos linjaa 3 nopeutetaan samalla)? Katkaistun välin Hermia - Kaukajärvi - Ristinarkku - TAYS korvaisi ainakin osittain ehdottamani 20:n kääntö. Takahuhdintien ja Ristinarkuntien yhteydet tosin kärsisivät.

----------


## ultrix

> Takahuhdintien ja Ristinarkuntien yhteydet tosin kärsisivät.


Niinpä, ja itse olen käyttänyt linjaa seuraaviin tarkoituksiin (asun Takahuhdintien varrella):
"liityntämatka" TAYS:in pysäkille, josta vaihto kaupunkiin menevään bussiin"liityntämatka" Messukylän kirkolle, josta yliopistolle menevään bussiinasiointi- tai huvimatka Hervantaantyömatkalla Koivistontien pysäkille, josta edelleen Multsuun (nopeampaa on toki keskustan kautta)

Linjaa käyttää omien havaintojeni mukaan yllättävänkin moni Takahuhdintien varrella, sekä TAYSin tai Hervannan suuntaan ja suunnasta. Ja bussin istumapaikat ovat useimmiten kohtalaisen täynnä matkustajia (= niin, että vapaita kahden hengen istuimia ei ole, vaan on istuttava jonkun viereen).

Kutonen oli ennen Ristinarkku-Hervanta-linja, Hervannan ja Hatanpään välisestä liikenteestä ei ollut tietoakaan. Nykyisellään kutonen on minusta toimiva kokonaisuus, muuttaisin sitä ehkä lähinnä tekemällä sen ympyrälinjaksi, joka palvelisi niitä seiskan hylkäämiä "Satakunnankadun ja Ilmarinkadun mummoja ja pappoja". Eli Hatanpäältä TAYS:iin vanhaa seiskan reittiä täydentäen linjan täydeksi ympyräksi, jota liikennöitäisiin kumpaankin suuntaan.

Aikataulun tasauspisteet olisivat TAYS, Keskustori, Hatanpää ja Hervanta.

----------


## Ozzy

erittäin kannatettava idea tuo kutosesta ympyrälinja. 
Nuo mainitsemasi Ilmarin- ja Satakunnankadun mummot ja papat
eivät osaa pitää ääntä itsestään , vaan tyytyvät kohtaloonsa.
Mielestäni pohjoinen  Näsilinnankadun seutu , Kyttälä, Finlayson, Tampella, Armonkallio -alue tarvitsee ja elättää kaksikin oikeata bussilinjaa tuon kolmekakkosen sijaan.

Erinomainen ehdotus tuo kutosjatko, joka tosin hieman panee mietityttämään sitten tuon kasilinjan kohtaloa, tosin sen matkustajalukuja en tiedä, mutta näyttää kovin tyhjänä kulkevan.

----------


## Razer

Kiitoksia cseres avauksestasi! Linjan 20 reitti ei nykyisellään ole palvelun kannalta optimaalinen ja ehdottamasi linjaus lyhentäisikin matka-aikoja Annalan ja Taysin välillä. Suosittelen kuitenkin lämpimästi Takahuhdinkadun reittiä, sillä Vuohenojan liittymä on hidas Taysilta Annalaan päin tultaessa ja Kissanmaankadun risteyksen pysäkkipari tarjoaa lyhyemmät kävelymatkat Taysiin.

Allisonin kanssa päädyimme puhelimen välityksellä jatkokehittelemään ideaa. Rahat ovat tälle vuodelle hyvin tiukassa, joten toteutuksen ajankohta voisi olla syksy 2009 samalla kun koko Hervannan linjasto on tarkoitus uudistaa. Huomioimme erityisesti cseresin suunnitelmassa huomiotta jääneen Hervannan ja Taysin välisen yhteyden sekä Ruskon ja Hermian yhteyden keskustaan. Tuloksena päädyimme seuraavaan.

6 Hatanpää - Hervanta - Tays, 5x20=100
Reitti: Hatanpäänkatu - Hatanpään valtatie - Lahdenperänkatu - Lempääläntie - Koivistontie - Hallilantie - Loukkaankatu - Pehkusuonkatu - Hervannan valtaväylä - Kanjoninkatu - Ruovedenkatu - Opiskelijankatu - Ahvenisjärventie - Teekkarinkatu - Hervannan valtaväylä - Teiskontie - Kuntokatu

20 Hervanta - Annala - Tays, 4x20=80
Reitti: Lindforsinkatu - Insinöörinkatu - Hermiankatu - Kauhakorventie - Ruskontie - Juvankatu - Kangasalantie - Ristinarkuntie - Takahuhdinkatu - Kissanmaankatu - Teiskontie - Kuntokatu

Nykyisin linjoilla on yhteensä 10 autoa. Muutoksen jälkeen säästyvä 1 autopäivä sijoitettaisiin Hermiankadun palvelutason säilyttämiseen esimerkiksi niin, että linjaa 24 ajettaisiin ruuhkissa 4 kertaa tunnissa reittiä Kauhakorventie - Hermiankatu - Hervannan valtaväylä - Tampellan esplanadi jne. Vanhalle kirkolle.

Saa huomauttaa ja ehdottaa. Toistaiseksi näyttää hyvinkin lupaavalta  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Saa huomauttaa ja ehdottaa. Toistaiseksi näyttää hyvinkin lupaavalta


Nuo linjat 6 ja 20 näyttäisivät muodostavat linjaparin Hervannan ja TAYS:n välille. Samalla Hervannan ja keskustan väliltä poistuu yksi linja, mikä on linjaston selkeyden kannalta mielestäni ihan hyvä. Tosin uutenahan tuonne kyllä tulee linja 24. Näkisin mielelläni Keskustan ja Hervannan välillä 2, korkeintaan 3 runkolinjaa, jotka ajaisivat joka päivä aamusta iltaan tiheällä vuorovälillä. Näiden runkolinjojen lisäksi voisi olla muutamia "poikittaislinjoja" nykyisen linjan 6 tapaan. Ja vielä kun Hervantaan saataisiin se "Hervanta C" eli pieni terminaali vaikkapa tähän tyyliin (linkki Lauri Rädyn kuvaan), jonka kautta kaikki linjat ajaisivat. 

Linjojen 6 ja 20 numerointia voisi vielä miettiä. Itse näkisin mielelläni toisiinsa rimmaavat numerot, jotka voisivat löytyä vaikkapa 30-sarjasta. Esimerkiksi 6 -> 36 ja 20 -> 37.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Älkää nyt 20:stä tuhotko! Miten muuten minä ja moni muukin pääsisi duuniin Ruskon teollisuusalueelle. Viime kesän 45 min vuorovälikin oli jo ongelma. Kyllä Ruskoon täytyy olla jokin järkevä joukkoliikenneyhteys. On se sen verta iso työpaikka-alue. 20:stä käytetetään todella paljon yhteytenä Teiskontieltä Hervantaan ja toisaalta työmatkoihin Hermiaan/TTY:lle. Siinä sivussa tulee palvelluksi Rusko ja luotua yhteys Annalasta Hervantaan.

----------


## Miska

> Älkää nyt 20:stä tuhotko!


Oliskohan Tampereen joukkoliikenteen väellä kenties ollut ajatuksena viedä uusi linja 24 sinne Ruskoon? Ilmeisesti aikataulu ainakin antaisi tähän mahdollisuuden.

----------


## Razer

> Älkää nyt 20:stä tuhotko! Miten muuten minä ja moni muukin pääsisi duuniin Ruskon teollisuusalueelle.


Korostan nyt sitä, että tässä suunnitelmassa myös Ruskon teollisuusalueen yhteyksiä on tarkoitus parantaa; Edellä esitetty keskustasta Hermiaan ja Ruskoon ulotettava suora linja paikkaisi täysin linjan 20 nykyisen vuorotarjonnan ja lisäksi uusi linjaus mahdollistaisi vaihdottomat yhteydet alueelle Kaukajärveltä ja Takahuhdista. Olennaista on Taysin poikittaisen tarjonnan kokonaisvaltainen paraneminen Hervannan ja Annalan suunnista.

----------


## Ozzy

> Olennaista on Taysin poikittaisen tarjonnan kokonaisvaltainen paraneminen Hervannan ja Annalan suunnista.


Miksi se on niin olennaista? Kovin on vallallaan Hervanta-TAYS visiointi täällä ja valitettavasti ilmeisesti myös TKL:n suunnalla.

 Ihmisillä, jotka asuvat siellä  periferiassa on yleensä autot yms. ja ovat ihan tarkoituksella muuttaneet sinne perheen kasvaessa.

 Ei joukkoliikenteen linjoja voi eikä pidä suunnitella sen mukaan minnepäin kaupunkia asioista päättävät tahot tai heidän kaverinsa ovat asettuneet asumaan.

Te nuoret juuri korkeakoulusta valmistuneet tai valmistumassa olevat käytätte ehkä juuri tällä hetkellä bussia, mutta muutaman vuoden päästä, kun rahnaa tulee ovista ja ikkunoista ja on oma paritalo, kartano-volvo, sukurutsainen susikoira ja viitosia odottava vaimo- ei teitä sitten enää TKL:n linjat kiinnosta, jollette ole siellä itse töissä linjastosuunnittelussa.

TAYS:in yhteydet pelaa ihan hyvin, ei sinne kaikkien tartte koukata nyt enää
kun Tesoman suunnaltakin sinne jo pääsee.  Kilpailutus laajenee ja muut firmat ottavat pikkuhiljaa lähiöliikenteen haltuun. TKL:n rooliksi pitäisikin jäädä pussinperien ja muuten tavoittamattomien paikkojen palvelu.

 Edelleen huudan ja peräänkuulutan Finlayson- Tampella-Armonkalliolle palautettavaksi kunnun joukkoliikennettä. Siellä asuu eläkeläisiä, joilla ei ole todennäköisesti ikinä enää mitään syytä käydä esim. Hervannassa.
Toivottavsti ovat lapsilleenkin rahoittaneet  kämpät muualta.

 Itse kävin siellä muuten viimeksi kesällä vuonna 1998 eli 10 vuotta tulee kohta täyteen. Toki läpi olen kulkenut ja ajanut useasti, mutta mitään järjellistä syytä oikein siellä pysähtymällä poikkeamiseen ei ole ollut.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi se on niin olennaista? Kovin on vallallaan Hervanta-TAYS visiointi täällä ja valitettavasti ilmeisesti myös TKL:n suunnalla.


Mitä visioita TKL:llä on?




> TAYS:in yhteydet pelaa ihan hyvin, ei sinne kaikkien tartte koukata nyt enää kun Tesoman suunnaltakin sinne jo pääsee.  Kilpailutus laajenee ja muut firmat ottavat pikkuhiljaa lähiöliikenteen haltuun. TKL:n rooliksi pitäisikin jäädä pussinperien ja muuten tavoittamattomien paikkojen palvelu.


Miksi TKL:n pitäisi hoidella nimenomaan tappiota kaupungille tuottavat linjat, eikö ensinnä pitäisi kilpailuttaa kaikista tappiollisimmat, jotta saadaan tappiota hieman kavennettua? Myöhemmin sitten myös kannattavat linjat, jotta jatkossakin tappiolliset linjat voidaan ylläpitää kokonaistaloudellisesti.

----------


## ultrix

Tähän vielä karttaluonnos tuosta "ympyräkutosestani" muiden idän poikittaislinjojen kera: Google Maps-linkki

EDIT: ja tässä vielä Razerin ja Allisonin brainstormingiin pohjautuvat linjastomuutokset Hervannassa: Google Maps-linkki

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi TKL:n pitäisi hoidella nimenomaan tappiota kaupungille tuottavat linjat, eikö ensinnä pitäisi kilpailuttaa kaikista tappiollisimmat, jotta saadaan tappiota hieman kavennettua?


Miten ylipäätään linjojen tappiollisuus vaikuttaa siihen, missä järjestyksessä niitä pitäisi kilpailuttaa? Jos kilpailutetaan ensin vähiten tappiota tuottavat linjat, niin yhtä lailla kokonaistappio siitä vähenee.

Ennemminkin kilpailuttamisjärjestystä voisi ajatella siltä kannalta, että ensin kilpailutetaan ne linjat, joista TKL (ei siis tilaaja) saa eniten voittoa, koska niissä hinta laskee todennäköisesti eniten.

----------


## Miska

> Ennemminkin kilpailuttamisjärjestystä voisi ajatella siltä kannalta, että ensin kilpailutetaan ne linjat, joista TKL (ei siis tilaaja) saa eniten voittoa, koska niissä hinta laskee todennäköisesti eniten.


Ja tällainen tapaus on esimerkiksi linja 10, josta TKL rahastaa tilaajaa nyt samalla keskiarvohinnalla kuin raskaista linjoista 13 ja 16. TKL saa ymmärtääkseni kaikesta liikenteestään samat kilometri-, autopäivä- ja tuntikorvaukset riippumatta siitä ajetaanko vuorot midi-, teli-, nivel- vai normaalimittaisella 2-akselisella kalustolla. Nivelbussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisen kanssa tilaajalla ei välttämättä ole niin kova kiire, koska tätä liikennettä TKL ajaa nyt tuon keskiarvohinnan ansiosta halvalla.

----------

